# Sunday Times Article “Central Bank gave nudge to AIB on tracker”



## mwalsh7 (14 Jun 2020)

Hi

Saw the attached article in the paper today. Just wondering if I got the cheque for €1,615 a few years ago am I now one of the 5,900 they are referring to? Is there any way to check or do I have to wait until July/August and hope a cheque lands?

I had a split loan taken out in 2007 tracker and fixed for 3 years? We sold the property a 2 years ago and cleared what was left on both mortgages.

If I am one of the 5,900 they mention a 12% loan write down in the article. At what point in time will the write down be calculated and will they pay us the write down as a cheque because there is no mortgage to write down?

also any idea how the over charged interest would be calculated?

Thanks in advance.


----------



## tnegun (14 Jun 2020)

You should be included see here https://askaboutmoney.com/threads/a...er-redress-frequently-asked-questions.217205/ and the sub forum dedicated to it https://www.askaboutmoney.com/forums/aib-prevailing-rate-tracker-redress-programme.159/


----------



## mwalsh7 (14 Jun 2020)

tnegun said:


> You should be included see here https://askaboutmoney.com/threads/a...er-redress-frequently-asked-questions.217205/ and the sub forum dedicated to it https://www.askaboutmoney.com/forums/aib-prevailing-rate-tracker-redress-programme.159/


Missed those threads. Many thanks.


----------

